# when the artist showed his talent in carving wood



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

Hope this video will help people relax and inspire more people who love working related to wood


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

yes, I am always relaxed by watching your skilled craftsmen and women work their magic.
I really notice the wood stick mallets they use. one stick has so many uses just by the way they hold it.
how many duplicates of this item are made ?
I am amazed how you guys can have several workers making the same design and in the end, they all match.
awesome craftsmanship !!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm with John - making all these carvings to match knowing they were made by different craftsman is a feat unto itself. Another job well done, Yamato.


----------

